# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfen auf Fuerteventura (Sotavento)

## Gast

Hi!

Ich werde im Julie nach Fuerteventura fliegen. Wei jemand, wie es dort zu diesem Zeitpunkt ausschaut? Und wie die Surfstation (Rene Egli) ist? 

Vielen Dank!

Hang Loose

Olaf

----------


## Fibs

Moin Olaf,
ich war letztes Jahr im Juli auch auf Fuerte in Sotavento.
Ist wirklich gut. Du kannst dich auf bestndigen Gleitwind 
bis zu 8Bft oder mehr freuen. 
Die Station ist auch bestens. Gengend, gutes Material und
auch recht nettes Personal.

Fibs

----------


## Gast

Moin,

Egli hat gutes Material, aber dort sind (zumindest bei den beiden letzten malen, wo ich da vorbei gekommen bin) ziemlich ruppige Bedingungen. Wind is satt da, aber sehr big. Wahrschienlich ist die Station 2 die bessere.

Viel Spa

----------


## Gast

Hi Olaf,
ich war die letzten beiden Jahre im Juni/Juli im Pro Center! Es ist richtig gut dort. Wenn Du Dich am Anfang ziemlich unsicher fhlst empfehle ich Dir Center II. Man kann dort im knietiefen Flachwasser heizen bis die Finne glht. Und auerhalb von der Lagune kannst Du ein wenig in den Wellen ben. Im Center I hackt es richtig heftig. Allerdings gibt es an beiden Stationen "Baywatch" vom Egli! Die Center sind wirklich gut organisiert! Vielleicht (ich hoffe)bin ich dieses Jahr wieder dort! Viel Spa! Steffen

----------


## zipolitemex

Super!!! ich sollte die selben infos haben. Jedenfalls weiss ich, dass es da sozusagen keine Bume gib.......Anja

----------


## Gast

Tag allerseits!
Der letze Eintrag ist ja schon eine Zeit lang her, aber vielleicht schaut ja doch wer rein.

Ich war voriges Jahr Juli/august das erste und letzte mal in Fuerte. Die Stationen (Egli Center 1 und 2) leben nur vom guten Ruf. Hatte mein eigens Material dabei und war froh. Alle Bretter
waren schwer repariert und auch vom Gewicht her indiskutabel.
(Rede von der Carbon Serie). Meine Freunde haben sich dort Material ausgeliehen. Trotz mehrmaligem urgieren gab es keine Cabon Gabelbume, wie im Prospekt versprochen. Auch das bestellte und zugesicherte Festbrett war nur an manchen Tagen verfgbar und das alles bei den Schweine Preisen und Aufpreisen
die die dort haben!!!!!!!! Meine Board Lagerung war auch ein Witz
Die lagen jeden Tag wo anders, zwischen Segeln einfach so irgendwo am Boden obwohl ich sie jedesmal genau dorthin rumte wo eigentlich mein Lagerplatz sein sollte. Eimal sah ich wie ich zum Strand kam eines meiner Segel am Wasser. Ich fing den Typen sofort vom Brett. Er meinte, warum ich  mich aufrege der Surflehrer habe gesagt er knne sich das Segel nehmen.
Da waren Zustnde wie im Alten Rom.
Fairerweise mu ich sagen, da das alles auf das Pro Center 2 zutrifft, im 1 er solls besser sein. Hab aber auch von dort vieles gehrt.
Auf jeden Fall heit es frh aufstehen, denn wenn du nach 10
Uhr kommst sind die paar kleinen Segel die sie haben und die du dort brauchst, schon weg. ( Dafr waren 4 Stk. 7,5 er aufgebaut, im Vergleich 11 Stk. 4,2 - 3,7 bei ca 60 Gsten und tglich 6-9 Windstrken. Wenn das nicht gut sortiert ist...........)
El loco

----------


## Fibs

mit dem frh aufstehen muss ich dir zustimmen, die segel sind wirklich sehr schnell weg

----------


## pozovandale

Yes!
Wind ist gut bis sehr gut (brauchst keine groen Sachen mitnehmen).
Welle ist passabel (choppy).
Egli-Station = perfekt (so die einzige Station wo alles pat)!

----------


## Gast

Wenn die Egli Station perfekt ist, na dann gute Nacht Surfstationen .........

Der Spot selbst ist aber geil. Hab 95 Kilo und bin nie grer als 4,6 gefahren und zwar tglich.

Tip fr Frustlosen Urlaib:
Eigenes Material, Appartement, Mietwagen (sind sau billig),jeden Tag aufriggen, denn Parkplatz ist kostenlos.
Dann ist FUerte sehr geil.

El loco

----------

